# 75 cent oscars



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

my lfs has a sale on oscars, they had some sort of over shipment. they are 75 cents for an oscar that thwy usally seel for 4.99

what a great deal.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

wow that is a phenomenal deal.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sweet. How big are they? tiny fry?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow..great deal..what kind are they?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Oscars make good feeders


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

cheap piranha food


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

they are an inch.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

damn oscars go for 24.99 a piece here ...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

?!?!?! they better be made of solid gold... no oscar should ever be that much. You could get possible AAA grade flowerhorn at 1 inch for 30 dollars. None of the Oscars being sold are wild and they are all inbreed.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> ?!?!?! they better be made of solid gold... no oscar should ever be that much. You could get possible AAA grade flowerhorn at 1 inch for 30 dollars. None of the Oscars being sold are wild and they are all inbreed.


 I live in Canada... I find some fish you have their are cheaper here and then vise versa... but they come in fairly sized and decent colouration :smile:


----------

